# Looking for a good oatmeal soap recipe



## drdave46 (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a good oatmeal soap recipie they would like to share?
thanks in advance for your help.....

Dave


----------



## carebear (Feb 22, 2011)

Use your favorite soap formula.  Add about 1-2 tablespoons of oatmeal ppo at trace.


----------



## Spacepuff (Mar 6, 2011)

*Oatmeal & Honey Olive Oil Soap Questions*

I am looking for a recipe as well because I need a good facial soap that won't irritate my skin.  I am going to try olive oil soap rather than blending hydrogenated oils.  So far, I have only used half Crisco and half olive oil and I think the Crisco is irritating my skin because I've started to break out.  It's fine for the rest of my body, but my face gets irritated easily.  Anyway, I have some questions about using oatmeal and honey and about changing to a pure olive oil recipe.

1) Which is the best method for adding the oatmeal that will lend the best emollient properties?  For instance, I've read that I can add whole oats, ground oats, or oat milk.
2) The whole and ground oats are added at trace, but what about oat milk?  Does it depend on the consistency of the oat milk?
3) Should I add salt to the recipe for a harder bar since I'm only using olive oil?  If so, how much?
4) Does honey have the same extra lather effect that sugar does?  And if I add salt, will the honey counteract the lack of lather OR will I need to add sugar as well.

Sorry if my questions sound chaotic at all, I'm just new at this and have been taking in alot of info thus far.  I'm trying to come up with my own recipe, but I have to admit, it's confusing.


----------



## dubnica (Mar 6, 2011)

I made my first oatmeal soap last August and my daughter just started to use it and she loves it.  This was my recipe:
OO- 55%
CO-15%
palm -25%  
castor - 5%
1T of ground oatmeal PPO

You can try this recipe or any of your recipes that you already like, just add oatmeal to it.


----------



## lsg (Mar 7, 2011)

I like Oatmeal, Milk n Honey.

http://www.veggiesoaps.com/recipes/perf ... p/1009.asp

You can cut this recipe down and run in through SoapCalc.  I advise always running a new recipe through a lye calculator before using.


----------

